# Roll the dice on stock only?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok...suppose you had to roll the dice & pick just ONE stock (well one canadian, and one US) that you're (almost) convinced will show a large gain from current prices, in 2017 - which ones would they be?
I'll throw out CPG (maybe HBC?), and MSFT in US.
Anyone else?


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

How is this any different from "fun thread here".


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

it's not...thanks for pointing that out....


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

anyone care to chime in?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

No. I tire of these threads. Carry on............


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes I don't put myself I stupid scenario's.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...I think's you just do that's... you not stoopid


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay, I'll play again - just for fun.

*Canadian Tire* is one that doesn't get a lot of airplay on CMF, that I've noticed.
Disclosure: iHave never owned it, and likely never will.



Live Chart: http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=CTC/A.TO&p=W&yr=5&mn=0&dy=0&id=p01993243198

image hosting over 5mb


----------

